

Show HN: Jugggla.com – Multi-dimensional Column-based ToDo List - waynesilby
http://www.jugggla.com

======
waynesilby
Jugggla is a simple Trello-like ToDo list with column layout, but with one
interesting twist - it lets you slice and dice your tasks across different
Dimensions. Eg You can view your tasks in columns by When (Today, Tomorrow,
Someday etc), grouped by Why (Business, Personal, For Fun...).

You can customise the dimensions too - so for example on a software project
you could add 'Who' as a dimension if you wanted to view tasks by who they
were assigned to, maybe even broken down by Business Value (Bug, Feature, UI).

It also does a shuffly animation to switch between the different views, which
we think is pretty cool :)

Does this have a place in the world?

------
kuhnster
Very cool. Love the animated pivot.

------
bradgreat
Love the pivoting

